# Shoaling fish



## curefan (14 Feb 2012)

Hi, 
Im setting up my new 560L tank soon and am looking for some suggestions for good *small *shoaling fish. I know Harlequins shoal well but im not mad on them.
Ive already decided im going to put in a shoal of Rummy nose Tetra.
Seemingly Green Neon Tetra shoal very well......Anyone have any experience with these??  :?: 
I was thinking of getting about 40 of them!

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Feb 2012)

Green Neons are lovely little fish


----------



## curefan (14 Feb 2012)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Green Neons are lovely little fish



....do they shaol well? I hear they are better than other Neons?


----------



## hinch (14 Feb 2012)

tiger or cherry barbs all shoal well.


----------



## mlgt (14 Feb 2012)

I have a 350l tank and have 70 rummynoses in my tank. So 40 would look quite small 

However with all fish over time if they have no predators the shoaling will slowly diminish.

Heres a video of my tank - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8A3gXbl ... ature=plcp


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Feb 2012)

i have a shoal of these in my tank at present and yes they shoal very well and stay really small

heres mine


----------



## curefan (14 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the vids lads...a pic is a thousand words   

So it looks like ill need lots of Rummys and maybe at least 60 Green Neons!


----------



## chrisjj (14 Feb 2012)

Espei rasbora (narrow wedge harlequins) shoal quite well & are smaller and more attractive than standard harlequins.

I used to have green neons - lovely fish, but they weren't great at shaoling.


----------



## Skatersav (14 Feb 2012)

What about some Denison barbs?  They are really cool and mine certainly school.  I have had some problems with their digestion and have lost a few, but they are seriously cool fish.  The red and yellow flashes go nicely against a green background.


----------



## hinch (14 Feb 2012)

they're not especially small fish though growing to about 8 inches


----------



## Iain Sutherland (14 Feb 2012)

best shoaling fish i have had are five banded barbs, stay smaller than tigers and no aggression issues.  Beautiful fish.


----------



## Skatersav (14 Feb 2012)

True - but he has a 560 litre tank.


----------



## foxfish (14 Feb 2012)

I must say that Denison barbs are just about my favourite fish, yes they are quite large growing to about 150mm.
They have become endangered in the wild but are now farm bred & readily available, unfortunately most are bought in two or threes & then put into a small community tank!
But these fish are rarely kept in suitable conditions, they are subtropical herbivores from fast-flowing streams.
Perhaps you could think about a tank of Denisons & another subtropical fish like Zebra Danios?


----------



## curefan (14 Feb 2012)

I actually had  Denison barbs before....nice looking fish, but they did grow a bit too big for my liking. I also found them to be a very nervous fish when you went anywhere near the tank.


----------



## foxfish (14 Feb 2012)

Well like I say they are subtropical & are only really happy at around 65-70f.
Corydoras are good shoaling fish.


----------



## Alastair (14 Feb 2012)

Ember Tetras- I've got a shoot of 30 in my 450 and they always shoal with each other. Small fish but lovely colours. 
I agree about the rummys, and found they tend to shoal less once comfortable on their surroundings. Same with cardinals too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

